# How To Get Stronger But Not Gain Muscle Mass



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2008)

Ok, I am 15 years old, I weigh 135 pounds, and 5'3. I wrestle and i want to be 119 pounds by the next session. I want to reach 5% body fat. Right now i have 15% body fat as of (11-10-07) Also I want to get stronger but not gain any muscle mass, if even possible. Please help I would really like to know what to eat and what kind of work outs should I do.And This Is How I Look Now, To give you guys A visual


----------



## Built (May 10, 2008)

Hi there

Get stronger = lift heavy 
No extra size = don't eat over maintenance

Welcome to the board.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2008)

I Don't Have Any Weight's. All I Have Is A Pull Up Bar And A 25 Pound Dumb Bell. Can I Get Stronger Just From Doing Push Ups And Pull Ups?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2008)

Your goals probably aren't realistic, you're 15, you're going to grow, eat healthy meals 5-6 times a day, train hard and smart and see what weight class you end up in. At your age weight I don't think it's a good idea to try and limit growth.

As far as what to eat, and how to train, read the stickies in the diet & training sections.

Basic list of foods should be:
Milk
chicken
steak
fish
brown rice
sweet potatoes
red skin potatoes
oatmeal
eggs & egg whites
cottage cheese
Whole Grain/Whole wheat breads
almonds, walnuts, etc
vegetables (salad, carrots, broccoli, etc)
fruit

combine these items into meals, generally taking in protein, carbs and fat each meal

As far as training, I don't know what you do for wrestling. If you train 2-3 times a week for wrestling, you may only want to lift ~2 times a week. In that case you could do full body workouts 2 times a week, or one day upper and another day lower body. Make sure you balance your training with lower and upper body exercises, stay off machines for the most part, and perform exercises correctly, generally no partial reps. Also, generally try to keep each workout around ~15 sets or under, no 25+ set marathon sessions.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> Your goals probably aren't realistic, you're 15, you're going to grow, eat healthy meals 5-6 times a day, train hard and smart and see what weight class you end up in. At your age weight I don't think it's a good idea to try and limit growth.
> 
> As far as what to eat, and how to train, read the stickies in the diet & training sections.
> 
> ...



Right Now It Is Off Session For Wrestling. I Run Four Miles A Day, With Just Doing Push Ups And Pulls Ups To Work out My Upper Body And I Just Run Up a Hill Work Out My Legs. Please Tell If You Have Any Other Training Advice. Summer I Coming Really Close And I Want tO Get That Six Pack


----------



## Witchblade (May 10, 2008)

OK firstly, stop capitalizing every word. 

Built answered your initial question. As for your second question, you practically need a gym membership to get stronger. You need heavy compound lifts to get stronger. Also, getting stronger does not immediately translate to being a stronger wrestler. Wrestling is about power (strength:time) and endurance. You need to turn your strength into power by using wrestling specific drills, plyometrics and stuff like olympic lifts (which you shouldn't perform uncoached).

In short, you'll need to learn a lot.


----------



## Irons77 (May 10, 2008)

5% bodyfat is not healthy for a long period of time kid.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

push-ups and pull-ups will not get you stronger.

use your head and join a gym.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

what my boys do when there in jail they tell me what they do. basically bro do diff types of pull ups, pushups, situps, and squats. do lots of burpees. 

or do a deck of card workout.
like do squats on black cards and pushups on red cards
or 
Ace=hindu pushups
Heart=hindu squat
Diamond= tablemaker pushp
3 leaf clover= v-ups

if tyou like the deck of card workout idea i can get more shit for you on it.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> what my boys do when there in jail they tell me what they do. basically bro do diff types of pull ups, pushups, situps, and squats. do lots of burpees.
> 
> or do a deck of card workout.
> like do squats on black cards and pushups on red cards
> ...



yes i would like to more about this deck of card work out?


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

you could do this
upper
lower
core
rest
repeat

upperbody
Pullups biceps
rows back
pushups chest
hand stand pushups shoulder


joker: kill chest and triswith plyo pushup
Lower 
quad: squats
Butt: lunges
Hammys: 1 leg BW deadlift
calf: 1 leg calf press
joker kill legs with explosive squats
core
abs: situp 
lower abs: leg raises
Obliques: russian twist
Lower back: back extension
joker kill abs with a plank

do different variations of each like. wide grip pullusp explosive etc. or for shoulder press pike presses if u cant do them.
when u get real strong do this
heart=burpee
club=burpee but do a 1 arm pushup
diamon burpee but do a 1 squat while doing it burpee
clover burpee 1 arm 1 leg


----------



## Irons77 (May 10, 2008)

What the fuck is that bro? Deck of cards????


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

its like u take a deck of cards
use this as example
Ace=hindu pushups
Heart=hindu squat
Diamond= tablemaker pushp
3 leaf clover= v-ups
you draw an 10 ace you do 10 hindu pushups as soon as your done draw another a 7 ace do 7 hindu psups u teh draw a 5 of hears 5 hindu pushups

jack= 11 queen 12 king 13 ace 15 joker 20

you get it?


----------



## Irons77 (May 10, 2008)

Ya, do you do the whole deck in one session? Fuck that has to hurt


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

yah. if your a softie you can start at only doing 2-6 or 7
then slolwy add in cards. eventually you can go up to mltiplying each number by 10 or even more


----------



## Merkaba (May 11, 2008)

lol....deck of cards workout.  ???


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

i just explained it look up.


----------



## thewicked (May 11, 2008)

Built said:


> Hi there
> 
> Get stronger = lift heavy
> No extra size = don't eat over maintenance
> ...



built lands it once again..

all you have to do is lift heavier... your body's cns will adapt to make your connective tissues work to their maximum the more you force them to move progressively heavier weights. This is why you always get stronger before you grow..


----------



## Mista (May 11, 2008)

I prefer the dictionary workout. 

Go through every page, and do three sets of ten for each. Odd numbers are upper body (any compound movement), even are lower body (any compound movement). Numbers with a seven are abs, fours are calves, threes and nines are bis, ones and eights are tris. 

If you are a softie just do A-K, then add a letter each time. Eventually you can do the whole book and multiply by infinity to get mad strong.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

Mista said:


> I prefer the dictionary workout.
> 
> Go through every page, and do three sets of ten for each. Odd numbers are upper body (any compound movement), even are lower body (any compound movement). Numbers with a seven are abs, fours are calves, threes and nines are bis, ones and eights are tris.
> 
> If you are a softie just do A-K, then add a letter each time. Eventually you can do the whole book and multiply by infinity to get mad strong.



I prefer the bible workout...


----------



## silvister (May 14, 2008)

do some push up.
do high weight low repetition exercises like bench press 5-8 reps, and 3 sets
the strongest man in the world is nowhere near as big as a bodybuilder.
btw, bruce lee wasn't strong, he was fast...
strength + speed = power
he used speed more than strength to create power


----------

